# can't find my nic driver

## larmbr

My nic is an atheros card, it use driver module called  atl1c.(lspci -k tells so)

And I do compile in the corresponding drivers,but 

ifconfig -a list no eth-like  interface...

So I couldn't use the wired network to do further job...

I tried to copy the atl1c from LIVECD, but it does't work...

Why I compile into kernel  the nic support but it said no? Any idea to work around it ?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

larmbr,

We need to see your kernel configuration and the hardware you have.

Boot with the liveCD, or however you are installing Gentoo.

Mount your filesystems but do not get into your chroot.

Now run the following commands.

```
lspci -k | wgetpaste

wgetpaste /mnt/gentoo/usr/src/linux/.config
```

This puts the data we need onto a pastebin web site. The commands will return URLs.

Post the URLs in this thread.

If you have an old liveCD, you may need to tell wgetpaste which paste site to use.  wgetpaste -h    will tell you how.

----------

## larmbr

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> larmbr,
> 
> We need to see your kernel configuration and the hardware you have.
> 
> Boot with the liveCD, or however you are installing Gentoo.
> ...

 

Thanks for ur help.

lspci -k | wgetpaste   gives  this:  https://gist.github.com/2978203

wgetpaste /mnt/gentoo/usr/src/linux/.config gives this: https://gist.github.com/2978231

----------

## Gusar

lspci -nn is much more useful. It gives the only valuable piece of info - the pci-id.

----------

## larmbr

Anyone could give me some tips ?

----------

## Gusar

Err, I did. lspci -nn

----------

## John R. Graham

Get back into the chroot, get into your kernel build directory (/usr/src/linux), run "make menuconfig", and type "/atl1c". This will show you that the atl1c device driver is at

```
   Location:

  │     -> Device Drivers

  │       -> Network device support (NETDEVICES [=y])

  │         -> Ethernet driver support (ETHERNET [=y])

  │           -> Atheros devices (NET_VENDOR_ATHEROS [=n])
```

in the kernel configuration.   :Wink: 

- John

----------

## NeddySeagoon

larmbr,

Your kernel is 'mostly harmless'.  You appear to have everything you need and a lot you don't.

Eithier you are not running the kernel you posted the .config file for or your device is not known to your version of the kernel.

A much longer shot is that you need to build the module as a module, not built in. Some thinks only work that way.

Please post your 

```
lspci -nn
```

 as Gusar suggested. With that we can check when the driver for your exact device was added to the kernel.

Its perfectly possible for you to have a kernel that does not know your drvice ID, so the driver won't even try to work with it.

Next check the time and dates on the following files - use the command 

```
ls -l <file> 
```

/usr/src/linux/.config   - this file should be the oldest as its used to configure the kernel.

/usr/src/linux/arch/x86/boot/bzImage - this is the kernel binary as should be newer than the file above.

Now mount /boot if you have a boot partition.  One of the files there should have the same date/time as the bzImage file. Make a note of its name.

You may have several kernels in /boot - thats ok.

Next look at 

```
cat /boot/grub/grub.conf
```

check that the kernel line loads the file you made a note of above.

What kernel version does

```
uname -a
```

 show. That command also outputs a date and time. Is that date and time your most recent kernel build date and time ?

Lastly does

```
readlink /usr/src/linux
```

show the same kernel version as uname -a ?

If you are not sure, post the commands and the output you get from each one.

One last nasty - have you seen any warnings about clock skew, or have you needed to set your system time backwards ?

----------

## larmbr

Sorry, I have rechecked it... Acturally I did not cp the newest kernel into /boot... Orz...

But I learned a  lot . Many thanks for your useful tips with patience...

----------

